# Mid Atlantic Outbackers Birthday



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This weekend the Mid Atlantic Outbackers celebrate their official beginnings at their rally in Urbanna Virginia. They are having cake and ice cream to celebrate their 'birthday' at their rally being held at the Bethpage campground near Urbanna.

What do you say we send them a virtual birthday card here on the Outbackers forum?

From the BigBadBrain family,


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

To The the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers, congratualations, and stay dry.









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to your first rally
Hope you don't get to much rain.
Have a GREAT Time and Enjoy everyone
Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I envy you! Only 30 minutes from Williamsburg and Yorktown! Sounds like you might have a great time and the weather looks decent enough, too.

Urbanna, VA Weather sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mid-Atlantic OUtbackers,

Have a great day and weekend together. Enjoy your Birthday!









Mark


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. BBB

Thank you so much for the addition to the dinner last night. We were there and had a very good time. We all got a little wet. Some had to break out the pontoons but we all survived. I think pictures will be posted at a later date. We have only had our 23RS two weeks, so we were able to pick up some pointers from some of the more seasoned Outbackers. action

Todd Snickers & Scooter


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

bbb

Just back from our first MidAtlantic Rally!!!
I to would like to think you for the ice cream!! The kids went absoulutly crazy over it. Some of us got some to take home!!! Although it rained cats & dogs, a good time was had by all.

Will


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

What a great time!!! Angie, Jessica and I want to thank everyone who particpated, brought food and made the weekend a huge success.
Thanks to everyone for all the pointers and especially to Sidewinder for the emergency surgery after the wind attempted to turn my awning into a SAIL...
Anyone interested in camping again in the near future in the Va. Beach area, let us know, we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the card, and thanks BBB for the ice cream. It was chilly, it was rainy, it was windy. IT WAS WONDERFUL.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, as others have said the rain was tremendous however it didn't damper our spirits! The important thing was that the times we were able to stand around, shoot the bull and enjoy each others company. Thank you Brain for the ice cream, I think we had all we could eat at dinner and just about every Outbacker got to take a 1/2 gallon with them. We called it a "parting gift"!!

I truly want to thank all of the Mid Atlantic Outbackers that showed up and braved the storm. We had a total of 32 Outbackers at the potluck, in 7 Outback campers. We had about an additional 10 folks in two non-Outback campers that also joined in the fun!! We told them that we looked at this like a ministry and that we would soon "show them the way" and convert them to Outbackers!!

I will post pictures soon. When I got home yesterday I found out my daughter had a softball scrimmage and so we are back to the hustle and bustle of everday living! Thanks again to everyone for everything!

Next year's rally location will be determined by our bretheren to the north in Maryland, WillTy3. He was the only attendee from outside VA and therefore by default, luck or twist of fate, was elected the location committee chair for next year.

Jason


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I would like to say thanks to all involved in setting up this ralley. We came in a little late, but I got to meet a lot of great folks who share a common interest.....Spending time with our families!

The weather did not cooperate all that much, but thanks to some excellent planning. we had a GREAT time Saturday night in the pavilion. I think we all learned a little from each other.

Jason,

I have been instrucyed that I WILL be putting shelves in my closet.

Will,

Did you ever get a chance to get Trey another juice box (you know what I mean!). BTW, I'm looking forward to seeing a bit of "your neck of the woods" next year.

Steve,

We are going to be in VA Beach at the Holiday Travel from Aug 26-30. We would love to see you guys again. Casey hasn;t stopped talking about her new friend, Jessica, since we left. She thought it was so cool to have a friend over to "her house"....especially since her big sister was hanging out elsewhere
......Oh, and "No Problem" with the emergency surgery. I take it you made it home OK. I'm just glad I (we) could help.

Todd,

Some of the others missed a pretty good camp fire, Huh? I guess I should have made an announcement regarding that nice, DRY firewood under my camper shell.

Thanks again guys. I can't imagine a better maiden voyage.

Ben


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the bday wishes!!!!
Thank you BBB for the icecream and all the advice on making this happen!
Thank you Jason for doing all the work!
and of course Thanks everyone for coming out!

We didnt get much of a chance to mingle except with the neigbors(non outbackers, but great people despite that flaw







) and at the pavillion. I am hoping to meet up with some of you over the season for some more great times. We had a good time but found it hard getting through the lake and all the rain to mingle with people down the street from us.

Can't wait to see everyone again!!!!!!!

sally


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Sally, Sensai, any other Tidewater, VA residents,

As I said in a previous posts, we are going to be at the Holiday Travel Campground Aug 26 thru 30. If you guys are free during that time, come on by and "set a spell" (as we southern folk say). I would love to see you guys again before next year's rally.

Sincerely,

Ben


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Ben - made it home no problem. Found the foot and screws that broke and will have it replaced in no time. Nothing else got damaged as far as I can tell, your quick fix seems to have done the trick. Was anything else bent or did you get it all straightened out?


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

There is a chance we will be able to make it to the travel park, Ben. DH just sined us up for a camping membership, so we have to get our moneys worth out of that. There is also a good chance he will be traveling a lot this summer.








I wish the govt. could be more definite. there is nothing worse than maybe's.

If anyone is interested in a weekend in williamsburg at outdoorworld, let me know. It is a membership park and it is $15 per night for guests. I havent actually been yet, but it looks real nice. they have an indoor and outdoor pool, huge game room, mini golf and lots of other stuff. I am hoping to get there soon to try it out.

sally


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well it sounds like we missed a great time. We were trying to make it but we stopped in FL and had a day at the beach. We got a early start but with the weather the next day were not able to make very good time. We made it to southern VA late Fri nite and woke up to a huge thunderstorm on sat morning.

So back to Delaware it was on Saturday.....(not my choice).

We had a good trip....learned alot....(like take off the chock and lock before you hit the road). But we had fun.

Took the trailer to the dealer to have a few minor issues taken care of....drawer under the dinette had all of the little ball bearings fall out, the table bases are loose and the screws won't tighten, and the screen door drags at the bottom.

Just the normal adjustments and problems.

I am glad that everybody had a great time and I wish that you guys had better weather. Maybe we could do a middle of the summer trip this year.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Steve,

Remember when I pulled the left side stabilizer arm out of the track? I had to remove the two little screws to get the slide base back into the main extrusion. That piece that slides up and down the main arm was bent severely. When I bent it back, part of it broke off. If I were you, I would replace that part while you are at it. Part of that tab being broken off will only make it fail quicker next time.....And I'm relatively sure you don't want there to be a next tiime for that.

Sounds like you won't need a whole new awing, just a couple of pieces....Outstanding!!!!!!!

Sally,

You and Steve bring your families on down and hang out with us in VA Bch if you can......we would love to see some familiar faces.

Many blessings,

Ben


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Ben,

I'll check with Karen, maybe we can make the trip to the beach that weekend. We already have tons of trips planned to Hatteras this summer so what could one more hurt!!!

If you are interested in the fishing tournament that we talked about this past weekend, I have some applications I can fax you. April 23-24 Hatteras Island. I'm staying at Frisco Woods campground, comes highly recommended by Sensai, so you know we can't go wrong!!!

You have my numbers, let me know.

Jason


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Ben, I'll check it out and see if I can figure out which piece it is.
There is a new campground in Va. Beach that is real nice, its called North Landing Beach. If you get a chance, check it out. Also, if you guys are planning any camping trips in the near future up your way, shoot me a message and maybe we can meet you guys.
Thanks again.


----------

